# Instacure #2 ... questions



## daveomak (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm making the leap to try and dry cure some meat....   I keep looking at all the pics and hunger is taking hold....  salivating etc....    So, I received the cure #2.....  

I'm a little confused as to the concentrations listed for the nitrate and nitrite.... (see the label)   Not far off from literature numbers but not the same......  

Is that amounts of nitrate and nitrite normal in the cure #2 you folks purchase ??

Do you suppose they individually analyze each batch to get that kind of number ???

I'm not particularly fond of volume measurements when it comes to adding cures....  

stuff I have read says "do not exceed XX Ppm of nitrite"....  

All teaspoons are not the same volume so the amounts are not the same.......

Is there somewhere that explains the Ppm nitrite and nitrate (cure #2) to add to meats or brines for dry aging/curing or dry brining or wet brining...  

so I can weigh this stuff on my grams scale...

So many recipes call for Tbs. or tsp. and with all the mistakes we have found in recipes, I was looking for the "gospel"....... 

Dave

*CURE #2*
Some Other Names:
_Prague powder #2; _
_InstaCure #2; _
_Modern cure #2; _
_D.Q. powder #2_This cure is a blend of salt and sodium nitrite and sodium nitrate. The salt is added as a carrier and to make it easier to measure. In the United States it is dyed pink, so chefs and the home user will not mistake it for salt or sugar. *It goes by several different brand and generic names, but they all have the same formula of 89.75% salt, and 6.25% sodium nitrite, and 4% sodium nitrate (1 pound of salt, plus 1 ounce of sodium nitrite, plus .64 ounce of sodium nitrate). *

Cure #2 has the same curing and food preservative properties as sodium nitrite, and the extended curing time of sodium nitrate. It is specifically formulated to be used for making uncooked dry cured products that require several weeks to several months to cure. Dry curing meat or sausage properly cannot be done with Cure #1 which contains sodium nitrite only; it dissipates too quickly.

Cure #2 can be compared to the time release capsules used in medicines – the sodium nitrites start working immediately, while the sodium nitrates slowly reduce over time into sodium nitrites. Thus allowing for the much longer curing times required to dry cure, which can take up to 6 months. Generally used in such sausages as pepperoni, hard salami, geonoa salami, prosciutto hams, dried farmers sausage, capicola and others that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration.
 How to Use: Measures the same as cure #1 (see above).

Use as directed, more is not better and it can be toxic. To ensure that the cure is distributed more evenly in your sausage, mix it with the liquid that your recipe calls for, or mix it with the meat prior to grinding. 

Just as cure #1, when using cure #2 additional salt needs to be added to your sausage. Cure #2 can be used as a dry brine (cure) or in a wet brine (pickle). 
                                                                               













Cure #2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 22, 2013


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 22, 2013)

Hahahaaha.. from a company called natural planet...thats funny..

I just looked at my bag of  #2 from Butcher Packer and it has the exact same numbers as the natural planet badge..

I woulda sent ya some if I knew you were wanting some..

It's not pink either...  its white..

It sez a level teaspoon per 5 pounds..

I dont think you are in much danger of ppm poisoning if the teaspoons you have measured the weight from are different...

          Craig


----------

